# Top 30 songs



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

What are top 30 songs, according to you? You can list either your_ personal favorites_, or whatever you believe are the _best songs out there._ It can be any genre or any language.

For the purpose of this thread, I define song as:

_Any primarily vocal or vocal-instrumental piece of music, regardless of genre, which can be either a whole piece of music or a part of larger piece of music *with clearly defined boundaries, so that it can work as an independent piece of music in its own right.*_

This definition includes:

- Lieder (example "Erlkönig", "Ave Maria")
- Operatic arias (example "La donna è mobile"; "Nessun dorma")
- Parts of cantatas (eg. "O Fortuna")
- Parts of oratorios (eg. "For unto us a child is born")
- Parts of symphonies (eg. "Ode to Joy")
- National anthems ("La Marsellaise")
- Ideological songs ("The Internationale", "Bella Ciao")
- Nursery Rhymes ("Humpty Dumpty")
- Christmas Songs ("We Wish You a Merry Christmas", "Jingle bells")
- Sport fan songs/chants ("Glory, glory Man United")
- Popular music songs of all genres including: pop/rock/jazz/metal/reggae/country/dance/schlager...
("Strangers in The Night"; "Enter Sandman", "No Woman No Cry", "La vie en rose", "Nel blu dipinto di blu", "Rolling in The Deep")
- Traditional/folks songs... ("Rocky Road to Dublin")
*- and any other piece of music that satisfies the following criteria:*

- is mainly vocal
- it is either a whole piece of music or it is a clearly defined part of a larger piece of music that can work as a standalone piece of music
- *It is just one song* (so you can't list a whole opera, cantata, album, symphony, etc...)

The list can be ranked, but it doesn't have to.

You can also make *separate lists for religious and non-religious pieces*, if you feel like it's wrong to mix them.

EDIT:
If 30 places is too short for you, you can also make a longer list!


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

OK, so, long time, no responses, I guess it's incredibly hard to select 30 songs when any genre can enter.
It was very hard for me as well.
In fact I wasn't able to choose just 30... I think 100 is a more meaningful number.
I ranked only secular/non-religious songs this time.

I'm very curious about your entries. Mainly because I would like to get familiar with new songs, as well as to see how many of your choices will match mine.

Here's my list (lesser known songs are provided with a link to Youtube)... The songs are loosely ranked.

1	Deep Purple - Child in Time
2	Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody
3	Puccini - Nessun Dorma (from "Turandot")
4	Orff - O Fortuna / Fortune plango vulnera (from "Carmina Burana")
5	The Beatles - She's Leaving Home
6	Ray Charles - What'd I Say
7	Vostani Serbije (A Serbian patriotic song, this version: 



 )
8	Led Zeppelin - Stairway To Heaven
9	The Beach Boys - Good Vibrations
10	Šaban Šaulić - Dođi da ostarimo zajedno (A Serbian folk song: 



)
11	Zajdi, Zajdi jasno sonce (Macedonian folk song: 



)
12	Edith Piaf - Je ne regrette rien
13	French Anthem
14	Russian Anthem
15	Aretha Franklin - Respect
16	Derek And The Dominos - Layla
17	Bob Marley and The Wailers - Redemption Song
18	O sole mio - Italian popular song
19	Frank Sinatra - My Way
20	Patsy Cline - Crazy
21	Peggy Lee - Fever
22	Harold Arlen - Over The Rainbow (from Wizard of Oz)
23	Ochi Chernye (Russian folk song) (



)
24	Rocky Road to Dublin (Irish folk song) (



)
25	Misirlou (Eastern Mediterranean folk song) (



)
26	Llorando Se Fue (Lambada)
27	Marš na Drinu (Serbian patriotic song): 



 )
28	Guns'n'Roses - Sweet Child O'Mine
29	James Brown - I Feel Good
30	Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit
----------------------------------------
31	Red Hot Chili Peppers - Under The Bridge
32	Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams
33	Eagles - Hotel California
34	Kićo Slabinac - Zbog jedne divne crne žene (Croatian pop song: 



)
35	Madonna - Don't Cry For Me Argentina
36	Domenico Modugno - Nel blu dipinto di blu (Volare)
37	Chuck Berry - Johnny B. Goode
38	Don McLean - American Pie
39	Verdi - La donna è mobile - from Rigoletto
40	Dubrovački trubaduri - Dok palme njihšu grane (Croatian pop/folk song: 



)
41	Üsküdar'a gider iken (Katibim) - Turkish folk song (



)
42	Kalinka (Russian folk song)
43	Stevie Wonder - Superstition
44	Boney M - Rasputin
45	Elvis Presley - Suspicious Minds
46	The Beach Boys - God Only Knows
47	Lale Andersen - Lili Marlene
48	Harry Belafonte - Banana Boat Song (Day-O) (



)
49	The Kinks - You Really Got Me
50	Simple Minds - Belfast Child
51	Ray Charles - Hit The Road Jack
52	Cindy Lauper - Girls Just Wanna Have Fun
53	Gigliola Cinquetti - Non ho l'età (



)
54	Whitney Houston - I will always love you
55	Guantanamera (Cuban song)
56	The Beatles - Eleanor Rigby
57	Ricchi e Poveri - Che Sarà (



)
58	Sting - Englishman in New York
59	The Beatles - In My Life
60	Louis Armstrong - What A Wonderful World
61	Guns'n'Roses - Paradise City
62	Beethoven - Ode To Joy (from 9th Symphony)
63	Bajaga i intruktiri - Buđenje ranog proleća (A Serbian symphonic rock song) 



)
64	EKV - Krug (A Serbian rock song: 



 )
65	Bizet - Habanera from Carmen
66	Montenegrin anthem - 



67	Gaetano Donizetti - Una furtiva lacrima (from L'elisir d'amore)
68	Bella Ciao (Italian partisan song)
69	Queen - We are the champions
70	Katyusha - Russian folk song
71	Gloria Gaynor - I will survive
72	Bee Gees - Stayin' Alive
73	German Anthem
74	Simon & Garfunkel - El Condor Pasa
75	Scorpions - Wind of Change
76	Metallica - Master of Puppets
77	Mary Hopkins - Those Were The Days (Actually Russian origin)
78	Verdi - Libiamo, ne' lieti calici (from Traviata)
79	Mozart - Queen of the Night" aria from "The Magic Flute"
80	Abba - Waterloo
81	Vaya Con Dios - Nah Nah Neh
82	Zana - Dodirni mi kolena (Serbian pop song) 



)
83	The Beatles - Yesterday
84	Hava Nagila (Jewish folk song) - 



85	Léo Delibes - Flower Duet- from Lakmé
86	The Doors - Light My Fire
87	The Beatles - A Day in Life
88	Iwan Fals - Bongkar ( A very famous Indonesian rock song: 



)
89	Manu Chao - Clandestino
90	Ben E. King - Spanish Harlem
91	Fabbrizio de Andre - Città Vecchia (



)
92	Gipsy Kings - Baila Me
93	Rocco Granata - Marina (



)
94	Ta pedia tou Pirea (A Greek folk song: 



)
95	The Rolling Stones - Paint It Black
96	Nena - 99 Luftballons
97	Ritchie Valens - La Bamba
98	Franca Raimondi - Aprite Le Finestre (



)
99	Boney M - Rivers of Babylon
100	Eros Ramazzotti - Se bastasse una canzone (



)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

No disrespect but this is done several times before, see polls/ games.


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

I haven't really found any game/poll which does the same thing (free entry from all genres, and "a song" defined in this way)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Rogerx said:


> No disrespect but this is done several times before, see polls/ games.


No, it has not been done before.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

1. Over the Rainbow - Judy Garland
2. Ave Maria - Schubert
3. Hey Jude - The Beatles
4. Air on the G string - J.S. Bach
5. What a Wonderful World - Louis Armstrong
6. Nessun dorma - Puccini
7. La Vie en Rose - Edith Piaf
8. Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin
9. Imagine - John Lennon
10. Ode to Joy - Beethoven
11. Summertime - Gershwin
12. Hound Dog - Elvis Presley
13. Singin’ in the Rain - Gene Kelly
14. Habanera - Bizet
15. What’s Going On - Marvin Gaye
16. E lucevan le stelle - Puccini
17. Yesterday - The Beatles
18. My Way - Frank Sinatra
19. Satisfaction - The Rolling Stones
20. White Christmas - Bing Crosby
21. Cor anglais - Dvorak
22. Like a Rolling Stone - Bob Dylan
23. Ol’ Man River - Kern
24. Smells Like Teen Spirit - Nirvana
25. Let it Be - The Beatles
26. Erlkonig - Schubert
27. Johnny B. Goode - Chuck Berry
28. Der Hölle Rache - Mozart
29. Billie Jean - Michael Jackson
30. God Only Knows - Beach Boys


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

I don't know if I can come up with 30 at the moment, but here are a few for the pile:
"Georgia" -- Hoagy Carmichael
"Blue Skies" -- Irving Berlin
"Someone to Watch Over Me" -- the Gershwins
"Mona Lisa" -- Evans and Livingston
"People Get Ready" -- Curtis Mayfield
"Knockin' on Heaven's Door" -- Bob Dylan
"Tangled Up in Blue" -- ditto
"A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall" -- ditto
"It's Alright Ma (I'm Only Bleeding)" -- ditto
"A Day in the Life" -- the Beatles
"I Am the Walrus" -- ditto
"Gimme Shelter" -- Rolling Stones
"The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face" -- the Roberta Flack version
"Tupelo Honey" -- Van Morrison
"Rosalita" -- Bruce Springsteen
"Born to Run" -- ditto


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

For the pile:

Soon (New Edit) - Yes
Eight Days a Week - The Beatles
Two Fingers - Jethro Tull
Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd
Apple Scruffs - George Harrison


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I didn't reply to this thread before because I think it's very hard to make a top 30 "songs" in the way the OP defined them. According to his definition, basically any vocal movement in CM would be a "song", including all opera arias, all numbers in oratorios and passions that aren't recitatives, all choral movements of masses, requiems, te deums etc., all lieder. This is so broad a definition that it's difficult for me to even start a list: there are so many possibilities.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Ok, here are few favorites from what I know (I'm probably forgetting something very great):

1. Wagner - _Liebestod_ from Act III of _Tristan und Isolde_;
2. Beethoven - 4th movement of the _Choral_ symphony;
3. Wagner - Love Duet from Act II of _Tristan und Isolde_;
4. Wagner - Transformation music and Chorus of the Knights from Act III of _Parsifal_;
5. Wagner - Vorspiel and the Norns' scene from Prologue of _Gotterdammerung_;
6. Wagner - Scene 1 from _Das Rheingold_;
7. Beethoven - Sanctus from the Missa Solemnis;
8. Beethoven - Gloria from the Missa Solemnis;
9. Wagner - Wotan's Farewell from Act III of _Die Walkürie_; 
10. Bach - Agnus Dei from the Mass in B minor;
11. Brahms - _Denn alles Fleisch, es ist wie Gras_ from _Ein Deutsches Requiem_;
12. Bach - 1st Kyrie Eleison from the Mass in B minor;
13. Berlioz - _Judex Crederis_ from the Te Deum;
14. Mozart - _Et Incarnatus Est_ from the _Great_ mass;
15. Beethoven - Credo from the Missa Solemnis;
16. Berlioz - Kyrie from the Requiem;
17. Beethoven - Kyrie from the Missa Solemnis;
18. Mozart - Kyrie from the _Great_ mass;
19. Bach - _Kommt, ihr Töchter, helft mir klagen_ from the St. Matthew Passion;
20. Wagner - Scenes 2 & 3 from Act II of _Gotterdammerung_.

...this is difficult. Perhaps I continue another day.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

No order because I can't rank (((


1. Mr. Brightside - The Killers
2. Somebody Told Me - The Killers
3. PROM / KING - Saba
4. Jungleland - Bruce Sprinsgteen
5. Uncontrollable Urge - Devo
6. Come Back Jonee - Devo
7. Bleeding Heart - Regina Spektor
8. Older and Taller - Regina Spektor
9. The Light - Regina Spektor
10. Obsolete - Regina Spektor
11. Sellers of Flowers - Regina Spektor
12. The Visit - Regina Spektor
13. With a Little Help From My Friends - The Beatles
14. Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds - The Beatles
15. A Day in the Life - The Beatles
16. New York City Serenade - Bruce Springsteen
17. Me And Your Mama - Childish Gambino
18. Zombies - Childish Zombina
19. Funeral for a Friend / Love Lies Bleeding - Elton John
20. All The Girls Love Alice - Elton John
21. Social Disease - Elton John
22. Care of Cell 44 - The Zombies
23. This Will be Our Year - The Zombies
24. The Opera - Natasha, Pierre, and the Great Comet of 1812 Original Cast Recording
25. Thunder Road - Bruce Springsteen
26. Atlantic City - Bruce Springsteen
27. Tenth Avenue Freeze-Out - Bruce Springsteen
28. Born to Run - Bruce Springsteen
29. This is Your Face on Dogs - Machine Girl
30. She's the One - Bruce Springsteen


----------

